# Thinking of ungrading my car



## RobtheNash (Apr 14, 2015)

I am now a year into driving. I know that current fares are horrible .... but in SoCal, I'm doing fine. 

I am thinking of getting a larger car like a van to become an XL driver. Can someone who drives UberXL in SoCal tell me if when you are on App driving around, do you get only UberXL requests or do you get both UberX and UberXL request?

I don't want to miss out on UberX rides if I get a van because I have a feeling that UberX get more requests and than UberXL.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you think UberXL is better than UberSelect?


----------



## RobtheNash (Apr 14, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Do you think UberXL is better than UberSelect?


My question still applies to all ubers above X. You know..... Select, black, lux, and so on. If I change my Uber Car to a higher "class" for larger fairs, does that mean I won't get requests for UberX riders or any other Uber option under my car claasification?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

A car for Select and a minivan for XL cost about the same used (I am comparing Lexus/Acura and Toyota/Honda minivans). So the question of whether to go for Select or XL becomes:

1. Which option has higher fare rates?
2. Which option receives more pax?


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

You should a 7 seat leather interior SUV, like GMC Terrain or Acadia (my fav). They are less expensive and can be used for X, XL and Select.

You can register as an:

X, XL
X, Select
XL, Select
Or X, XL, Select.

That means you can have 4 different profiles and chose whichever you want. It never hurts to drop by the office in your city and ask them.

UberBlack and UberSUV will need a limo license and commercial insurance.

This is the same all over north America as per an Uber rep.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Santa said:


> You should a 7 seat leather interior SUV, like GMC Terrain or Acadia (my fav). They are less expensive and can be used for X, XL and Select.
> 
> You can register as an:
> 
> ...


So, an XL/Select is allowed by Uber? (i.e., drivers won't get X pings?)


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> So, an XL/Select is allowed by Uber? (i.e., drivers won't get X pings?)


Assuming that Uber rep was knowledgeable, then I believe you can have an XL/Select profile, and I don't think you'll get an X ping since you won't be registered as an X.

If you don't have an Uber office in your city, then the best way to get an answer from an Uber rep, not a third party, then you all away at their twitter account.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Santa said:


> Assuming that Uber rep was knowledgeable, then I believe you can have an XL/Select profile, and I don't think you'll get an X ping since you won't be registered as an X.
> 
> If you don't have an Uber office in your city, then the best way to get an answer from an Uber rep, not a third party, then you all away at their twitter account.


Yes we have an Uber office here. I asked. They said they don't allow Select-only or XL-only accounts.


----------



## Wampuskat (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a Saturn Outlook (same thing as GMC Acadia) and I can seat 7 plus myself. You'll still get X pings. A few I know will only accept XL pings, as it tells you if it's an X or XL call when it's pinging you. But me, I'm not going to turn down an X ping just bc I'm also an XL. That one or three people may need to go a good distance, just as an XL may want to go 2 blocks.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Yes we have an Uber office here. I asked. They said they don't allow Select-only or XL-only accounts.


Key Word: ONLY...switchable accounts with two versions of the same vehicle to pick from ARE possible


----------

